# Le Crotoy  Aire France



## vindiboy (Jul 27, 2019)

We stayed a few nights on this Aire recently it costs 7 Euros for the night it is    on sea front , it is large but roomy 100 vans ?. Nice town and sea front, lots of  sea food sellers  lots of oysters  cheap too, also a railway station hidden away which has a Steam Train running, we found this by chance, nice area to spend time especially if you are beachy  .N50.21865 E1.63393


  There is 4 places at the station  painted out for Motorhome parking .


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 27, 2019)

We have stayed there a few times, if you like seafood restaurants you will be in heaven


----------



## Snapster (Jul 28, 2019)

One of our favourite aires, it gets busy and noisy at times, and vans are packed in together, but that’s never a problem for us. The only issue is that when it rains, especially in the winter, the surface gets very wet and slippery and there are a lot of potholes filled with water.


----------

